# Top 10 Most Stunning Female Weightlifters



## MI1972 (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a45_1410116366


----------



## SheriV (Sep 8, 2014)

hehe@ 4, 3, 2


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 8, 2014)

maybe the OP should be banned cause I have to click on a link......


----------



## ratedR (Sep 8, 2014)

Hahahaha good one


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 8, 2014)

So stunning doesn't necessarily mean attractive.  There are a few that are pokeable.


----------



## charley (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## MI1972 (Sep 8, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> maybe the OP should be banned cause I have to click on a link......



Wont hurt my feelings...   should probably get a better forum video viewer, rather than just Youtube...


----------



## Watson (Sep 8, 2014)

there is something inherently sexy about a woman who could take you by force.....


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 9, 2014)

Look!  It's Ogre in drag!!


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2014)

..i remember her on t.v. many years ago....     very confusing guy or girl...


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 9, 2014)

To me, there is nothing interesting about these huge "women"...   the ones that still retain feminine qualities, ok.  I dont want to be around a chick that can pinch my cawk off by squeezing her thighs together...


----------



## danked (Sep 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> hehe@ 4, 3, 2


 lol yep those were my favorite


----------



## Watson (Sep 10, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> To me, there is nothing interesting about these huge "women"...   the ones that still retain feminine qualities, ok.  *I dont want to be around a chick that can pinch my cawk off by squeezing her thighs together*...



ooooo i do....


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not sure I'd mind number 6 attempting to squeeze my cawk off.  Or deadlifting me off the bed without using her hands lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 10, 2014)

Im actually talking about charley's pics above.


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Im actually talking about charley's pics above.




...you do understand, i'm just trying to crack myself up...it's amazing the length these women go to..  i do applaud the discipline , hard work, & focus .. i'd be glad to know & talk to any of these female BB'ers... some are to masculine for my tastes..  maybe that's the look they want..  my bottom line is that i'm trying to amuse myself since my wife refuses to[joking]...


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh yes I am aware.  They just disgust me.


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 10, 2014)

I wouldn't touch them with your dick


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 10, 2014)

This thread is just disgusting.  Terrible.


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> I wouldn't touch them with your dick




............................          ....................


----------



## s2h (Sep 10, 2014)

i just relieved myself..thanks for the thread..


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

Some times I just have no words and this is one of those times.


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 11, 2014)

s2h said:


> i just relieved myself..thanks for the thread..



Hope you mean took a big dump pr piss...


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

they had to squeeze in a dude at #4


----------

